# Federal Vision...Rap?!



## Josiah

look at this this: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80BdtL8UbiE]YouTube - Federal Vision Rap[/ame]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I have just the smilie for him....


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

I saw this video some time ago; it must be admitted that it is pretty funny  but this seems to be a tactic of Federal Visionists to disguise the seriousness of their errors. If they think undermining the Protestant doctrine of justification by faith alone - the doctrine on which the church stands or falls  - is little more than a laughing matter, then I am afraid they have serious problems.


----------



## SEAGOON

You know, when they anonymously make fun of critics, it's funny and witty and droll. When on the other hand "the attack blogs" repay the complement, its cruel and unChristian. Reminds me of another Pomo group:


----------



## Josiah

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I saw this video some time ago; it must be admitted that it is pretty funny  but this seems to be a tactic of Federal Visionists to disguise the seriousness of their errors. If they think undermining the Protestant doctrine of justification by faith alone - the doctrine on which the church stands or falls  - is little more than a laughing matter, then I am afraid they have serious problems.





My first impression was to laugh, but then my second impression was to cringe. The whole thing seemed so irreverant to the reality of what reformed christianity is facing.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

SEAGOON said:


> You know, when they anonymously make fun of critics, it's funny and witty and droll. When on the other hand "the attack blogs" repay the complement, its cruel and unChristian. Reminds me of another Pomo group:




Good point Pastor Andrew; it really annoys me when they complain that no-one else understands them, and that everyone is out to get them - I can assure them that is not true - as some of my favourite books are written by Federal Visionists (though admittedly before the Federal Vision came out), so I am the last person who wants to condemn them. However, the integrity of the gospel of Christ is at stake. Anyway, I think we would find it much easier to "understand" them if they engaged in less double talk and sophistry.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Josiah said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this video some time ago; it must be admitted that it is pretty funny  but this seems to be a tactic of Federal Visionists to disguise the seriousness of their errors. If they think undermining the Protestant doctrine of justification by faith alone - the doctrine on which the church stands or falls  - is little more than a laughing matter, then I am afraid they have serious problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first impression was to laugh, but then my second impression was to cringe. The whole thing seemed so irreverant to the reality of what reformed christianity is facing.
Click to expand...




Very well said; they don't seem to realise that it is the heart of the gospel which they are attacking; this is not something we can laugh about as Paul wept over those who were the enemies of the cross of Christ.


----------



## Kevin




----------



## turmeric

You just been Ligged!

Since rap is about gang-warfare, maybe OUR homies can come up with a rejoinder! After all I hear that DJ Lig was rappin' at a Sproul conference, maybe he can take 'em on!

Or maybe I just have a soft spot for humor.


----------



## Josiah

turmeric said:


> You just been Ligged!
> 
> Since rap is about gang-warfare, maybe OUR homies can come up with a rejoinder! After all I hear that DJ Lig was rappin' at a Sproul conference, maybe he can take 'em on!
> 
> Or maybe I just have a soft spot for humor.



I am just amazed by the fact that I found that video just by doing a random search on You Tube. I wonder If he will be releasing an album with P-diddy soon....


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Josiah said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just been Ligged!
> 
> Since rap is about gang-warfare, maybe OUR homies can come up with a rejoinder! After all I hear that DJ Lig was rappin' at a Sproul conference, maybe he can take 'em on!
> 
> Or maybe I just have a soft spot for humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just amazed by the fact that I found that video just by doing a random search on You Tube. I wonder If he will be releasing an album with P-diddy soon....
Click to expand...


 I hope not.


----------



## RamistThomist

The whole theology rap thing on youtube wasn't cool. It wasn't cool when Ligon did it and it is not cool now.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Spear Dane said:


> The whole theology rap thing on youtube wasn't cool. It wasn't cool when Ligon did it and it is not cool now.



In my opinion, they are making themselves look silly. There is enough nonsense in the world, without ministers of the gospel engaging in it as well.


----------



## Poimen

In case you were looking for this as well:

[video=youtube;FfmAksujkGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfmAksujkGY[/video]


----------



## RamistThomist

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole theology rap thing on youtube wasn't cool. It wasn't cool when Ligon did it and it is not cool now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, they are making themselves look silly. There is enough nonsense in the world, without ministers of the gospel engaging in it as well.
Click to expand...


Even worse, that's an old style of rapping. Now out of date.


----------



## Kevin

Spear Dane said:


> The whole theology rap thing on youtube wasn't cool. It wasn't cool when Ligon did it and it is not cool now.



Yah, but it's FUNNY!


----------



## RamistThomist

Funny as in "they are laughing at you, not with you."


----------



## Kevin

Spear Dane said:


> Funny as in "they are laughing at you, not with you."


----------

